# Как поставить на ноутбук без флопа и CD?

## Silverow

Есть ноут и очень хочется на него поставить Gentoo, но ни флопа ни CD у него нету. Можно загрузиться с usb flash, то есть как бы с дискеты (только исключительно с одной) и с сетевухи(PXE) . Сейчас стоит WINXP. 

  Как поставить? Сам придумал только поставить в vmware на реальный хард, а потом как-то прописать Женту в загрузчик (сечас стоит Acronis OS Selector). Но не уверен, что это получиться

----------

## bcat

 *Silverow wrote:*   

> Есть ноут и очень хочется на него поставить Gentoo, но ни флопа ни CD у него нету. Можно загрузиться с usb flash, то есть как бы с дискеты (только исключительно с одной) и с сетевухи(PXE) . Сейчас стоит WINXP. 
> 
>   Как поставить? Сам придумал только поставить в vmware на реальный хард, а потом как-то прописать Женту в загрузчик (сечас стоит Acronis OS Selector). Но не уверен, что это получиться

 

Я бы предпочел ставить по сети .... на сайте в доках в альтернотивной установке описано как создать загружаемый образ системы .... создай его загрузись и выполни установку на ноуте

----------

## Silverow

Там очень много мне не понятного. Особенно про загрузочный образ. Да и сервера на Линуксе пока нету. В принципе если бы был готовый образ, то я бы его с винды передал на ноут. Кто-нибудь может с этим помочь?

----------

## bcat

 *Silverow wrote:*   

> Там очень много мне не понятного. Особенно про загрузочный образ. Да и сервера на Линуксе пока нету. В принципе если бы был готовый образ, то я бы его с винды передал на ноут. Кто-нибудь может с этим помочь?

 

в сети поищи образы линукса ... помоему есть кнопикс .... тока как с винды его загрузить я не знаю .... но минимальные загрузочные образы есть в сети ..... самое главное получить образ -> загрузить его по сети -> и начать установку ... опять таки для установки нужен инет ... чтоб пакеты он тянул с инета или же запиши универсал сд и постаывь его в виндовую машину ... соответственно его расшарь и когда загрузиш образ начни установку генты .... но там надо будет указать где у тебя лежат бинарники ....

----------

## Nelud

 *Silverow wrote:*   

> Сам придумал только поставить в vmware на реальный хард, а потом как-то прописать Женту в загрузчик

 

Очень правильная мысль! Главное - это суметь вначале переразбить диск - ведь из windows ты этого не сможешь сделать. Я сам ставил почти так, только использовал не vmware, а colinux. Кстати, на сайте coLinux'а есть готовый образ gentoo, только естественно без ядра, т.к. ядро в coLinux'е своё и лежит в своей виндовой папке.

Да собственно это в доках есть: HOWTO setup coLinux to run GentooLast edited by Nelud on Tue Apr 12, 2005 11:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GreenDragon

 *Nelud wrote:*   

>  *Silverow wrote:*   Сам придумал только поставить в vmware на реальный хард, а потом как-то прописать Женту в загрузчик 
> 
> Очень правильная мысль! Главное - это суметь вначале переразбить диск - ведь из windows ты этого не сможешь сделать. Я сам ставил почти так, только использовал не vmware, а colinux. Кстати, на сайте coLinux'а есть готовый образ gentoo, только естественно без ядра, т.к. ядро в coLinux'е своё и лежит в своей виндовой папке.

 

Партишин Мэджик прекрасно переразбивает/ужимает под виндой

----------

## Silverow

Acronis DiskDirector тоже все умеет. Вот только винда почему то медленно начинает работать на таких разделах. Но вариант с загрузкой по сети мне нравиться на порядок больше. В кноппиксе есть встроенная служба. Приду домой попробую.

----------

## WI

 *Silverow wrote:*   

> Там очень много мне не понятного. Особенно про загрузочный образ. Да и сервера на Линуксе пока нету. В принципе если бы был готовый образ, то я бы его с винды передал на ноут. Кто-нибудь может с этим помочь?

 

Можно еще сделать liveflash  :Smile: 

----------

## Silverow

 *Quote:*   

>  Можно еще сделать liveflash 

  У меня ноут умеет грузиться только со флешки эмулирующей usb-floppy (то есть размер 1.4Мб).  :Sad: ( Не думаю, что туда влезит Дженту. Да и то, я пробовал какой-то Линукс влезающий на дискетку, так он с флешки не грузиться. На некой стадии загрузки (не помню точно) пишет "вставьте дискету в дисковод".

----------

## viy

 *Silverow wrote:*   

> пишет "вставьте дискету в дисковод"

 

Это нормально. На 1-у дискету влазит ядро, больше места нет. То, что он просит -- дискета с минимальной root-filesystem (или с образом этой filesystem). Т.е. нужно как минимум 2 дискеты: ядро + root. Если нужны спец. дрова (типа сеть с извратом и/или scsi), то это еще доп. дискеты с дровами...

----------

## Silverow

Попробовал загрузиться по сети. Все оказалось проще чем в Виндах. Запустил Кноппикс на десктопе и в нем терминал сервер. Ноуту сказал грузиться по сети и вуаля.. Кноппикс на ноуте. Буду теперь пробовать Gentoo на ноут ставить.

----------

## Silverow

Посоветуйте пож. как совместить WinXP и Gentoo.

Как разбить диск?

Я думаю так 

hda1 - primary   ntfs    5Гб WinXP 

hda2 - primary? fat32  1Гб дистрибутив XP (что-бы можно было переставить Винду ,загрузившись под Досом с флешки)

где-то читал, что Linux нужно ставить на extended, что-бы винда с ума не сходила, это правда?

hda3 - extended? ext2   64Мб         Boot 

hda4 - extended? swap  512Мб       Swap (памяти у меня 256)

hda5 - extended? ext3  остальное  Root

Загрузчик хочу использовать виндовый

Нужно ставить Lilo или Grub, что бы Gentoo грузить? И в какой раздел?

----------

## Azik

 *Silverow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> где-то читал, что Linux нужно ставить на extended, что-бы винда с ума не сходила, это правда?
> 
> 

 

Хм... У меня усе нормально работает и в примари... Наглая... эээ... неправда  :Smile: .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hda3 - extended? ext2   64Мб         Boot 
> 
> hda4 - extended? swap  512Мб       Swap (памяти у меня 256)
> ...

 

boot лучше делай ext3, хуже не будет, и размер можно уменьшить до 40-50 Мб.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Загрузчик хочу использовать виндовый
> 
> Нужно ставить Lilo или Grub, что бы Gentoo грузить? И в какой раздел?
> ...

 

Разницы нет никакой. Лоадер виндовый - значит он и будет стоять в mbr. Хм... Все же, по-моему, лучше выбери никсовый загрузчик, будет легче.

----------

